# THE way i cured my DP



## Xerei

Hey guys..as u know ive been in this community for a little while, and im fully cured, but ill stay to help the sufferers here as much as possible..or at least as much as Im able 2.

First of all, u HAVE to accept it, u got DP, in my country its a common symptom to anxiety, just tell yourself that you have NOTHING to fear, unpleasant - yes, dangerous - no, no and NO!!!

Think about it as little as possible (stay distracted..), might be hard at times, but every second you dont think about it, it's a great step to recovery.

Walk straight into what triggers your DP a couple of times, just for the fun (just kidding), go into it to see how strong your DP can get if you dont think about it a lot, (and that aint gonna be bad) now, as your DP goes strong for a second, look back to when it was weak compared to it, it will then seem like no problem at all, then go out of the situation, and calm down.

Socialize, just to rub the following message into DP's face: U DONT CONTROL ME, ITS MY LIFE, ITS MY TIME, BITCH! U AINT GONNA GET A SHIT OF ME.
Yep...thats how it works, give it NOTHING absolutely NOTHING.

Force yourself to look in the mirror a couple of times each day, and say this to the 1 staring back: this is me, my face, my hair, my eyes.

Get the sleep you need, because sleep deprivation can actually be the cause for short-term DP.

Understand this: The DP isnt a part of you, its not a part of your life, you as a person, or your own unique personality, its a part of your thoughts, and thoughts change.

Stay optimistic and dont you fuckin give up on me, if you give up ill be really disappointed.

Dont focus too much on yourself, focus on what happens, instead of looking for the pain inside.

Slow down and stop thinking every once in a while.

Dont rush through everything you have to do, that just makes it worse.

Loose yourself in something, a nice hobby, a game, maybe chess?

Eat and drink whatever you WANT to eat or drink, what you WANT is often what you NEED.

Remember that your not alone.

Dont feed the DP, just like you dont feed the internet trolls (i used to be a troll aswell, and if i get no food i stop).

Have fun, smile and be happy, meditation and praying helps btw.

When your starting to reach the point you want you may be a little confused by the emotions you havent felt in so long, but that passes quickly.

Also: I know that it may seem dark where you are sitting at the moment, but ive been there, many people have been there, many people are there now, but there IS a way out.

And if any of you have any questions or whatsoever, contact me, come to the chat, (and dont google it..that just gives u unwanted information)

And id like to thank tommygunz for helping me through the recovery process.

PS: if it goes slow, dont try speeding it up, just liev at the moment, let past be past, dont worry about the future, it hasnt arrived yet.

Oh, and if your DP comes back by any chance, repeat the simple process.

May peace and God be with ya all.


----------



## ZachT

This is a true post. But it is hard for a lot of us to accept this.
Like myself, i have been depressed a lot lately and the last thing i would want to do is go out and hang with friends. I have been trying to push myself out and socialize but i even get more depressed.
good post btw


----------



## Rein

If i would do that i probably die in a car accident, because i will feel so detached that i can no longer pay attention to everything.


----------



## Xerei

Rein said:


> If i would do that i probably die in a car accident, because i will feel so detached that i can no longer pay attention to everything.


nope..DP would never get ya killed in a car accident..that's not the good thing about DP..I'll tell you a few of the good things.
Once in a gym a guy shot this giant hard ball towards my head, for 3 seconds my DP got really bad..felt as if I was gonna black out, but thanks to DP I dodged that ball.
And there's a reason DP comes in fight or flight, it's gonna make sure the fear doesn't wreck you.


----------



## Xerei

updat3: Just forget DP, move on, simple as that.


----------



## sophiasmith

HI Xerei,

Thankyou, thankyou for this beautiful post. It is very moving and full of compassion.
I wish I was one of the many people here whose DP comes and goes. For me it is ALWAYS bad, and never for one second varies at all - and I can't even remember what it was like when it wasn't. So I can't take your advice about working with things that "trigger" DP. I also can't not let DP control me, since it effects my abilites and my social functioning in an extreme way - though I do "push through" my limits. 
I am getting a degree of relief now through a diet program, but I am also going to keep in mind the rest of your advice. I know it is pretty much the opposite of what I do, ie, worry about DP, worry about what DP says about me, fight it and obsess about how I want it to be over and I have GOT to think of a way out. And all of this makes me feel worse and worse.

Salutations, 
Prem



Xerei said:


> Hey guys..as u know ive been in this community for a little while, and im fully cured, but ill stay to help the sufferers here as much as possible..or at least as much as Im able 2.
> 
> First of all, u HAVE to accept it, u got DP, in my country its a common symptom to anxiety, just tell yourself that you have NOTHING to fear, unpleasant - yes, dangerous - no, no and NO!!!
> 
> Think about it as little as possible (stay distracted..), might be hard at times, but every second you dont think about it, it's a great step to recovery.
> 
> Walk straight into what triggers your DP a couple of times, just for the fun (just kidding), go into it to see how strong your DP can get if you dont think about it a lot, (and that aint gonna be bad) now, as your DP goes strong for a second, look back to when it was weak compared to it, it will then seem like no problem at all, then go out of the situation, and calm down.
> 
> Socialize, just to rub the following message into DP's face: U DONT CONTROL ME, ITS MY LIFE, ITS MY TIME, BITCH! U AINT GONNA GET A SHIT OF ME.
> Yep...thats how it works, give it NOTHING absolutely NOTHING.
> 
> Force yourself to look in the mirror a couple of times each day, and say this to the 1 staring back: this is me, my face, my hair, my eyes.
> 
> Get the sleep you need, because sleep deprivation can actually be the cause for short-term DP.
> 
> Understand this: The DP isnt a part of you, its not a part of your life, you as a person, or your own unique personality, its a part of your thoughts, and thoughts change.
> 
> Stay optimistic and dont you fuckin give up on me, if you give up ill be really disappointed.
> 
> Dont focus too much on yourself, focus on what happens, instead of looking for the pain inside.
> 
> Slow down and stop thinking every once in a while.
> 
> Dont rush through everything you have to do, that just makes it worse.
> 
> Loose yourself in something, a nice hobby, a game, maybe chess?
> 
> Eat and drink whatever you WANT to eat or drink, what you WANT is often what you NEED.
> 
> Remember that your not alone.
> 
> Dont feed the DP, just like you dont feed the internet trolls (i used to be a troll aswell, and if i get no food i stop).
> 
> Have fun, smile and be happy, meditation and praying helps btw.
> 
> When your starting to reach the point you want you may be a little confused by the emotions you havent felt in so long, but that passes quickly.
> 
> Also: I know that it may seem dark where you are sitting at the moment, but ive been there, many people have been there, many people are there now, but there IS a way out.
> 
> And if any of you have any questions or whatsoever, contact me, come to the chat, (and dont google it..that just gives u unwanted information)
> 
> And id like to thank tommygunz for helping me through the recovery process.
> 
> PS: if it goes slow, dont try speeding it up, just liev at the moment, let past be past, dont worry about the future, it hasnt arrived yet.
> 
> Oh, and if your DP comes back by any chance, repeat the simple process.
> 
> May peace and God be with ya all.


----------



## Xerei

sophiasmith said:


> HI Xerei,
> 
> Thankyou, thankyou for this beautiful post. It is very moving and full of compassion.
> I wish I was one of the many people here whose DP comes and goes. For me it is ALWAYS bad, and never for one second varies at all - and I can't even remember what it was like when it wasn't. So I can't take your advice about working with things that "trigger" DP. I also can't not let DP control me, since it effects my abilites and my social functioning in an extreme way - though I do "push through" my limits.
> I am getting a degree of relief now through a diet program, but I am also going to keep in mind the rest of your advice. I know it is pretty much the opposite of what I do, ie, worry about DP, worry about what DP says about me, fight it and obsess about how I want it to be over and I have GOT to think of a way out. And all of this makes me feel worse and worse.
> 
> Salutations,
> Prem


=) no worries. Sooner or later you'll catch yourself NOT thinking about Dp. that's often how the recovery process starts..and ends...believe me, you'll get over it.
Here's a nice motto for you: "There's nothing I can't do"


----------



## sunn lord

Hey All,

I'm quite new to the forum here (obviously) but I thought I'd chirp in on this thread to give everyone another nudge of hope. Yeah, you do hear stories of people who "suffer" from their DP for YEARS and on. But, I honestly believe that this is because it's harder for some of us to cope with and it becomes more of an obsession. I've known a few people with OCD who actually inhabited it to COPE with their DP (which is a whole 'nother problem in it's own). I've gone through this (DP/DR) experience before, when I was 16. I remember laying in bed trying to fall asleep, and began getting these weird racing thoughts and songs stuck in my head (I know some of you are reading this and going "whoa, me too!"). Then I felt like I was being dragged from my body, had a panic attack, etc. etc. The problem was, I lingered on it. I became obsessed that I had a problem and something was gravely wrong with me. Well, I was put on prozac (which worked wonders as a teenager) and about 7 months later, DP was GONE. Yup, GONE. Anyways, years pass, I'm 23 now, had a stressful time in my life and ended up having another huge panic attack (I stopped taking prozac after I felt "better" which was probably a mistake). Same story, lingered on it and here I am. I went back to prozac and its not helping as quick as when i was a kid, but hey, I'm older now. I take Xanax for my anxiety which helps a LOT. Anyways, I'll quit rambling.

These posts are TRUE. You have to confront it, once you realize that you're okay and safe, you're one step closer. I know it's hard getting out there and socializing when you're depressed, I have agoraphobia, myself. But think of it like this, you didn't become home bound over night nor did you become depressed or have feelings of anxiety over night. The DP, maybe, but it's usually a by-product of anxiety or depression. Therefore, you're not going to feel recovered after one night of breaking out of your shell, it takes time. I was convinced I had some brain ailment, Mad cow disease, brain tumor, etc. But just like when I was a teenager, was reassured this was not the case. I've been recently breaking out of my "shell" and hanging out more with people I like being around and looking at my medication as a "helping hand". I accept that the medication is just a temporary solution and to not use it to mask the problem. But, I tell you what, I feel a HELL of a lot better now than I did a few months ago when this sensation reared it's ugly head right again. To think about it in a positive way, look at it like this: We're able to do something others will pay MONEY to do (i.e. drugs). We're able to see life and the world from a different perspective. Though, it's frightening at times or at first, just remember: nothing is going to happen to you.
I look at all these people without a care in the world who get so upset over the most insignificant things (material things mostly) and seriously get depressed over it and I think to myself "wow, I don't have it so bad after all". There are so many sides to life that we will never understand in our existence and far worse things we can spend our energy and mind power on. Turn the tables on your DP, take advantage of it and make it never want to come back.

Ignorance is bliss, but I'd have the intelligence and ability to see things for what they are than to not know anything my whole life.

Anyways, I think rambling must be a symptom of DP/DR because a lot of us do it. Don't obsess over it, it will pass with time. It might not even be with you now, it's the thought of it being there and the recall of those feelings that are bringing it back to you, the mind is oh so very powerful. Remember that.


----------



## Kitr

So what did you do to get out of it?


----------



## TheStarter

fapfap
nvm


----------



## joewolf

Well, glad you are healed. I'd be interested to know how it happened that I have been through therapy, medication, etc. and I can not think myself out of this more than I can believe me on a broken leg. Several times, I feel physically sick with this and I am sure it something.


----------



## Xerei

joewolf said:


> Well, glad you are healed. I'd be interested to know how it happened that I have been through therapy, medication, etc. and I can not think myself out of this more than I can believe me on a broken leg. Several times, I feel physically sick with this and I am sure it something.


as long as you follow the thought that you ARE physically sick you're a slave of DPs thoughts.


----------



## DP boy

heyy howlong did it take you to recover from DP


----------



## mancalledpete

Great post... Some really lovely thoughts. Thank you.


----------



## Nikorii

'When your starting to reach the point you want you may be a little confused by the emotions you havent felt in so long, but that passes quickly."

What does this mean exactly? I've been obsessing about not not feeling love for my boyfriend when I know I love him more than the world..







(

This is my problem: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/32480-questions-for-the-recovered/

please help


----------



## katiej

Did u have bad existential thoughts ?


----------



## aries1

all the advice here amounts to diddly squat,go out socialise for example saying to yourself im going to ignore this this aint gonna get over you,dont know what made ur dp go away but it certainly wasnt this crap talk


----------



## onlygirlintheworld

Xerei said:


> Pfft..you're gonna be fine, God is smiling upon you. Call this stupid, but I noticed the number of views was 777 and the first comment I saw was yours. Now, why 777?
> 7 is for God. there's 7 heavens, 7 types of angels. 7 3 times, 3 for God, Jesus, the holy ghost. 4 is the number of the earth. 4x3=12 1+2=3.
> Call me weird, but I do believe it will give you and the person below you some luck. Just don't doubt.
> It could be a coincidence, yep, but it could also mean something.
> God bless.


This made me smile







I have ocd an I'm like that with numbers too lol, oh an I was born on July 7th







lol x


----------



## Dean1991

i totally agree , i am also on recovery , had dp for 1year and half now , finnaly starting to make my symptons go away , like u say slow but with a optimistic mind and alot patient it goes away


----------



## Dean1991

i totally agree , i am also on recovery , had dp for 1year and half now , finnaly starting to make my symptons go away , like u say slow but with a optimistic mind and alot patient it goes away


----------



## ravenexcore

Hi, iv been experiancing dp for about 4 months, once I figured out what it was and realized I wasnt dying lol I was able to stress less, but I cant get it off my mind. The last two days have been much better in the sense that I felt more "alive" and starting having small positive feelings but its now fallowed by strange depression and wierd feelings and sensations, but they go away after a bit. Iv read some negative things that I cant get off my mind now such as, that u can never get rid of dp that you can only learn to deal with it, and that thought discourages me alot. Did you really get it to go away, like you dont have it at all anymore? And if so how long did it take you to do it, im trying really hard to hang on and I know the feelings arent real, but when that depressive feeling kicks in it becomes tremendously diffacult to stay possitive even though I know I will not EVER kill myself, but I am terrified that it will not ever stop. I quit drinking and I dont take my painkillers for fear that it will make it take longer to go away, and the last two days iv felt much better but that depressive sensation kinda reverses the progress iv felt that I made, where should I go from here?


----------



## ravenexcore

So I take it that means you got yours to go away?


----------



## ravenexcore

Mine started after I took some tramadol for my back but ended up thinking i had overdosed and was going to die, I wont ever make that mistake again, so if im succesful in beating my dp than I doubt I will experiance it again....I have little to no stress in life but my one true fear is of dying, so I know that fear and thinking I was gonna die is what started it, it feels like im getting so close to beating it but when I wake up the next day and feel free, it starts up lightly again and then depression will hit for a min and then go back to mild dp, do u think im getting close? And if so do u have any advice to help me seal the deal?


----------



## ravenexcore

The only thing I can think of that I havent resolved is my fear of after death, I honestly cant think of anything else in life that upsets me like that does and i believe that is what started it. And on the therapy note im screwed cause im broke and insurance wont kick in till jan 1. But yes I have become afraid of feeling this way


----------



## ravenexcore

Yes I have one friend that takes this seriously and listens to me, but after everything iv read iv become confused about what to do, is talking about with my friend ok or is that bad cause it means im thinking about it, does drinking make it worse or does it only make it worse if I believe it will, iv read so much and only found this site today (and im lovin it btw) and I was never the kind of person to acknowledge this kind of weakness or ever visit a site like this, but I know iv become desperate to get myself back again, but as a better and more knowledgable than befor.


----------



## ravenexcore

Thanks for the advice, im dedicated to curing it and not having to live with it for years, hell id take a two year break lol but for my own curiosity id like to ask you one more thing.

When you recoverd from it, did it just go away insantly(or slowly) while you were awake or did you just wake up one day feeling normal? I feel as if I know what to expect than I wont be fooled by false feelings and then further saddened when its not gone.


----------



## yosemitedome

Selig said:


> There is at the very least a tendency to obsess and ruminate, which should be addressed.


That is me all over. Pre dp.


----------



## yosemitedome

My rumination =

If I think these thoughts I must be delusional, but I don't believe these thoughts so I'm not, but I still think these thoughts, so there must be something wrong, this isn't a normal way to think...etc etc etc haha.


----------



## yosemitedome

Not sure. My psych gave me some techniques which I think include such.

I think I'm managing alright on my own, but then again maybe I'm not. I know myself and I know exactly why I'm stuck in these ruminations, and I know it's all just one big pile of bollocks, from which I need to move on from. But I guess everyone knows that.


----------



## Xerei

yosemitedome said:


> Not sure. My psych gave me some techniques which I think include such.
> 
> I think I'm managing alright on my own, but then again maybe I'm not. I know myself and I know exactly why I'm stuck in these ruminations, and I know it's all just one big pile of bollocks, from which I need to move on from. But I guess everyone knows that.


Modern therapy is wrong (IMO), cause it wants you to FOCUS on the problem, focusing too much can even make new symptoms. I'm the kinda guy who'll approach the problem with the "accept and actually LET GO"-way.


----------



## ginni

THANKS FOR SHARING UR EXP


----------



## Xerei

ginni said:


> THANKS FOR SHARING UR EXP


You are VERY welcome.


----------



## Guest

did you take any meds in your recovery at all and how long did it last?


----------



## ThisCreatedAccount

What a sexy post.


----------

